# Inversor de 1500 Watts 10 o 15Vdc a 120 o 150Vac Pcb y Esquema



## enecumene (May 1, 2007)

Holas amigos del foro, no sabia donde poner este tema pero de todos aqui les dejo el PCB El Esquema de un inversor de 1500 Watts o 1.5 Kilos, espero que les sea util, chao..

http://enecumene.tripod.com/Inversor1.5Kilos.pdf


----------



## capitanp (May 1, 2007)

ese circuito genera ¿que tension? de corriente continua capaz de aplicarle una carga de 1500 watts


----------



## enecumene (May 2, 2007)

Desde 10 a 15 Vdc a algo más de 100 Vac


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (May 8, 2007)

Hola nuevamente enecuneme, me gustaria saber en la etapa de potencia los transformadores T1, T2, T3, T4, ¿ Que caracteristicas tienen? "calibre del alambre y numero de vueltas en sus respectivos devanados, o voltaje de entrada y salida y ¿ que corrientes manejan sus devanados ? lo pregunto ya que en el esquema esto no esta especificado y es una parte vital del sistema, ademas si su salida genera 120 o 220 A.C con una corriente de 15 amp; Nuestra fuente en D.C de 10 a 15v voltios ¿debe aguantar 150 amp aproximadamente? o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Fijate que para obtener los 1500 Watts emplea 4 transformadores en paralelo de unos 400 Watts , son del mismo tipo que las fuentes de PC , así que fijate otras fuentes de unos 300 , 400 o 500 Watts cómo para obtener los datos de cantidad de espiras , método de bobinado y calibres.

Mirá por aqui :

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas

Saludos !


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola a todos aquí les traigo los diagramas de los inversores de steren de 75w y el de 1500W espero que sea de su agrado. PD: me los enviaron los de steren


----------



## jonciosito (Abr 29, 2014)

hola amigos queria saber si este circuito me puede levantar 3 motores de 1/2 hp una refrigeradora un tv y 3 focos de 100 watts?


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 29, 2014)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola amigos queria saber si este circuito me puede levantar 3 motores de 1/2 hp una refrigeradora un tv y 3 focos de 100 watts?


 ...... yyyy para saber  ........ tenes que fijarte en las chapas identificadora de los motores  ., la heladera y televisor........ para ver cuantos W consumen ........ porque esos datos nos los das.... y para hacer la suma es fundamental ....... juan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2014)

La heladera consume 8 veces más durante el arranque


----------



## jonciosito (Abr 29, 2014)

en las heladeras aparcen solo los caballos de cuanto es y no los watts que consume solo tiene en el estiquer solo hp y hertz el tv tmapococ dice pero creo que lo podria encontrar buscando en internet por que si se el modelo pero de los motores y de heladera no sabria decirles solo los caballos y los hertz o que podria hacer?
acabo de buscar en internet y encontre modelos parecidos la heladera me marco 800 watts , tv 250, el motor de 1/2 hp 1200 y como son 3 motores seria 3600wy claro los 3 focos de 100w
saludos y gracias por la orientacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2014)

Cada Hp es equivalente a 700 Watts.

Podés hacer el inversor mas grande agregando mas etapas de potencia en paralelo.

O hacer varios inversores independientes.

O la misma etapa de control , y las etapas de potencia independientes.

Fijate el diagrama


----------



## jonciosito (Abr 29, 2014)

como asi mas etapas en paralelo , la misma etapa de control,etapas de potencia independiente?
con cuantos inversores seria necesario para que me funcione todas las cosas que quedria utilizar?
 te agradesco de antemano tu yuda por que yo estube armando unos pero solo era de 500w y no supe como aumentarle los watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2014)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola amigos queria saber si este circuito me puede levantar 3 motores de 1/2 hp una refrigeradora un tv y 3 focos de 100 watts?


 
3 motores de 1/2 Hp = 700 Watts por 3 
refrigeradora = 800 Watts 

Tv = 250 Watts 
3 focos = 300 Watts

Con el TV y los focos no tenés tanto problema , salvo la carga de capacitores al enchufarlos y al encender.

Con los motores si tenés un problema, ya que te dije consumen un pico de 8 veces su potencia al arrancar . Los tres van a arrancar al mismo tiempo ?

Fijate el diagrama  éste : INV-1500-DIAG.pdf 

La parte de la izquierda es la de control , IC1 (a alta frecuencia) controla los 8 Mosfet *del medio* +T1 T2 T3 y T4 para elevar la tensión contínua.

Luego IC2 (a 50 o 60 Hz) controla los 8 Mosfet de la derecha , para convertir la contínua en alterna.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2014)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola amigos queria saber si este circuito me puede levantar 3 motores de 1/2 hp una refrigeradora un tv y 3 focos de 100 watts?



¿ Calculaste un estimado de la capacidad que deben tener las baterías para tu proyecto ? 
¿ Como piensas Re-Cargar las baterías ?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 30, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Calculaste un estimado de la capacidad que deben tener las baterías para tu proyecto ?
> ¿ Como piensas Re-Cargar las baterías ?



Hola...Yo le hice la misma salvedad en otro post...necesita la carga de mas de 3 baterías de 12v a 60A cada una por cada hora de uso.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## jonciosito (Abr 30, 2014)

hola dosmetros los motores trabajaran al mismo tiempo pero para encenderlos seria en sercuencia no todos al mismo tiempo, con respecto fogonazo a lo de las baterias aun no he echo ese calculo pero si no es posible recargarlo a electricidad de uso publico sera mediante un panel de 500w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Consejo , consultá con un fabricante de inversores , que potencia y características necesitarías  , una vez bien asesorado , con esos datos buscás de fabricarte el propio.

Saludos !


----------



## jonciosito (Dic 8, 2014)

hola 2 metros gracias por el consejo lo que pasa es que en mi zona donde vivo casi no hay personas que se dedican ala fabricacion de inversoras casi siempre compran pero los que viene echos de fabrica, yo empece el proyecto guiandome de un aplificador de audio, por lo cual pedia consejos a uds. que tiene mas conocimientos en la materia.
saludos amigos


----------



## clacer (Ene 21, 2015)

Estimados, como puedo modificar este proyecto para que el voltaje de salida sea de 220v?? sirve para un equipo de panel solar? de cuanto tendria que ser el regulador de voltaje para conectarle este inversor? muchas gracias, sus respuestas me seran de gran ayuda y felizmente publico las fotos de este proyecto paso a paso como lo valla realizando, asi puede ser de utilidad a gente como yo que me estoy metiendo en la electronica como hobby.
saludos cordiales


----------



## neoone (Feb 22, 2015)

depende mostra el circuito y te doy una mano





Silici0 dijo:


> Hola a todos aquí les traigo los diagramas de los inversores de steren de 75w y el de 1500W espero que sea de su agrado. PD: me los enviaron los de steren



puedo preguntar cuales son los valores y tipos de transformadores usados?? estoy intentando hacer un inversor con nucleos de ferrita pero no se los calculos para la seccion o bobinado y no los encuentro supongo que el nucleo de ferrita me ahorrara espacio y peso. saludos


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 23, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Estimados,
> 1como puedo modificar este proyecto para que el voltaje de salida sea de 220v??
> 2 sirve para un equipo de panel solar?3 de cuanto tendria que ser el regulador de voltaje para conectarle este inversor?
> 4 muchas gracias, sus respuestas me seran de gran ayuda y felizmente publico las fotos de este proyecto paso a paso como lo valla realizando, asi puede ser de utilidad a gente como yo que me estoy metiendo en la electronica como hobby.
> saludos cordiales



Buenas, haber.. 
1: 220v de corriente DIRECTA! ojo, aumentando las espiras del secundario del transformador, el voltaje de los diodos y aumentando en proporcion las resistencias de senso que regulan/protegen etc etc
2: Dependerá de la potencia del panel, su bateria y la potencia del inversor ademas de las horas de uso que te duren las baterias y si son baterias grandes tenes que agrandar el panel, ademas del regulador para disminuir el tiempo de carga a un nivel practico (que durante el dia llegue al 100% de carga) y que el uso sea de algunas o todas las horas de uso, si es para luces que dure toda la noche por ejemplo...)
3: Depende del punto 2.
4: Por nada, yo tengo mas dudas que usted.


----------

